# Know of any cheaper alternative to rockler workbench casters



## Oopsydigit

These are very nice but very expensive http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&site=ROCKLER anyone seen any alternative less costly products?


----------



## JoeinGa

Have you checked out the caster assortment at any Lowes or HD? Or how 'bout any other hardware store? Surely you can make something work for less

*edit to add … Welcome to LJs


----------



## MrRon

Check out http://www.surpluscenter.com.


----------



## needshave

I would think most anyone is less expensive than Rockler. I don't know where you are located, But if there is a Menards close by, they are eliminating much of their caster inventories. There were some really good deals there.


----------



## marcuscraft

Im not sure most hardware stores will have casters like this. If you're trying to get this functionality, google "diy mobile base" and look at some of the solutions there. You can just use your cheap off the shelf casters w/ those ideas.


----------



## needshave

I have one jointer that has a mobile base with that type of outrigger or extended caster. Not very happy with it and keep in mind it is not exactly like the items you are looking at, but mine does not work very well. The have a tendency to flex and that allows the caster to recoil. Additionally the outriggers are always in the way. I can't tell you how many times I and others have run into them. Just thought I would share with you, my "for what it's worth" experience.


----------



## cutworm

I've been watching them for a while too. Hoping for a sale. I've looked around but haven't seen anything.


----------



## bbc557ci

I put my TS, jointer, planer base, 8 foot shelving units, most everything heavy on casters. I've been getting the casters with brakes at HF for years now and never had an issue.

edit…sorry, just noticed you're looking at work bench casters, probably retractable, or ones you can raise up when the bench is located where you want it.


----------



## cutworm

http://www.amazon.com/Woodtek-Hardware-Furniture-Workbench-Stepdown/dp/B009ZDDLVI/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1362528405&sr=1-2&keywords=workbench+casters

A possible alternative.


----------



## Oopsydigit

I've tried Menards & Home Depot; no Lowe's in my area. Cutworm's woodtek suggestion is $20 in the right direction


----------



## oldnovice

Caster City best selection, best casters, decent prices, and good delivery!

Once I bought my first set I was so impressed now that's the only place I buy casters, I don't even bother looking anywhere else.

Take a look at the *total locking* ones, these do totally lock!


----------



## Robert_T

As needshave mentioned menards is or was having a caster sale, recently bought 350lb locking casters from them for 4.99 each. Casters are usually studly expensive anyways, but rockler over prices everything. Lowes and home depot also carry casters as well .


----------



## oldnovice

When I look at the Rockler casters they look an awful lot like the one I get from Caster City … private label?


----------



## Lynden

Here is a link which shows how to add DIY retractable casters to your workbench.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24461


----------



## mbs

Harbor freight?


----------



## killerKiteh

Ditto, H/F they have furniture Dolly's you can't beat to death, even if you do, NoBiggie!

Some times cheap is better, prototype first, then upgrade later


----------



## pintodeluxe

If you have a local discount tool store in your area, you may find some. I had great luck with some cheap locking casters. Even Harbor Freight locking casters worked great. Just make sure they lock the rolling and swivel motions if you need a stationary cart.


----------



## IrreverentJack

Look at the casters on Lysdexic's bench. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81012 -Jack


----------



## Oopsydigit

Thanks Jack- Lysdexic's setup would serve me perfectly.


----------



## cutworm

Jack - I didn't see any info on the casters. Do you know where they can be purchased? I'm in the same boat as Oopsy.


----------



## Planeman40

Yup, Harbor Freight!

I put my 800 lb $4,000 Hammer table saw up on Harbor Freight casters - 5 in. iron wheel casters with urethane tires rated at 300 lbs each. They were on sale at $4.95 each. Can't beat that!

Planeman


----------



## IrreverentJack

Oopsy & Cutworm, Looks like Lysdexic had someone weld them up. Wouldn't be difficult. Check out the castors at HF, buy a couple of hinges and talk to a welder. Lysdexic's blog should help. -Jack


----------



## cutworm

Thanks Jack. Looks like he used some sort of door hinge and welded or bolted the caster to the hinge. I'm going to pick up 4 and give it a whirl.


----------



## REO

menards is closing out a line of casters at a good price. they are standard mount but i have found that a couple well placed linear toggle clamps is much better than trying to pivpt the caster or mount. mount the casters typicaly and then mount two linear clamps with rubber feet to contact the floor when clamped down.


----------



## cutworm

Take a look at this. Looks good to me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=y8btODvF6iw

And 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=JF7EgoYJAqc

Another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=HENMh1FWtj0&NR=1


----------



## lynng

I have these and they work great. Very well made and having one of my benches mobile is very useful around the shop.


----------



## WoodMan1976

Checkout www.CasterHQ.com - Only industrial caster and wheel wholesaler online. Better prices than caster city.


----------

